# Advice, going out to dinner with friend of ex



## evondavis1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a question for you....I am going out to dinner tomorrow with ex's best friend wife.....I became really great friends with one of my ex's best friends wife. She and I used to talk all the time, go out to bars/clubs, dinners, bachelorette parties, overnight stays at our summer home or her summer home. Our children have play dates, etc.... I haven't spoken to her in about 3 months, and I guess we were both waiting for the dust to clear from my breakup. So, since her husband is best friends with my ex, I don't want the conversation to be about him. BUT, how do I act with her? Do I act overly happy? Do I tell her the truth? Do I say I am doing great, even though my ex destroyed me for a few months. I am so confused. I don't want anything to get back to my ex, and I hear the best revenge is happiness. I am getting there, but I do have days, like today where I am a mess again. However, how would you all act with her? I have known her for 7 years, and she truely is a wonderful friend.


----------



## lost hunter (Dec 13, 2012)

I would not say anything that you do not want your ex to know. I am sure he knows that what was done was painful, so I believe as long as you are not bad mouthing him, there should be no issue. I am going through this as well, and I continue to speak to some of her friends, I just tell them the truth. If it gets back to the ex, it is nothing I haven't told her so I not really worried. If they are a true friend, they will keep your conversation private, but I would never bank on it.


----------



## caladan (Nov 2, 2012)

Is it necessary you discuss the divorce? keep it classy and stick to non-controversial topics would be my advice.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, living well is the best revenge. So only talk about how you are doing, what your son's up to, etc. Be positive.

Make sure that you ask her a lot about what she's been up to. That will keep the conversation away from your breakup and your ex. 

If she brings up your ex, listen and say as little as possibe.


----------

